# "What Did You Say?"



## JennEcho (Feb 14, 2013)

Photos of objects, things, people or any combination thereof that expresses the thought:  "What did you say?"


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 16, 2013)

This is more in the line of "What did you say? Let me think about it", but it comes close (maybe?)




HB1_017 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr

And this is more a "What did you say? Oh noooooo!"-thing, but then your theme is not the easiest one! 




HB2_049 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr

Do you think she might be looking and wondering what I just said?




HB3_001 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## JennEcho (Feb 16, 2013)

cooool!  They all fit!  Hope the topic wasn't too hard!


----------

